# MANY food sensitivities



## mysisalina (May 21, 2016)

Hi! I'd love to hear from mommas that can relate/understand...

My daughter has grown up on a clean/whole foods diet. From early on she couldn't handle artificials/colorings/preservatives/etc. Then when we moved to the US she could not eat gluten/dairy/casein/grains. Then we found she has sensitivities to salicylates, phenols, glutamates, has developed a sensitivity to sulfur. She can't handle "sweets" as in any fruits or sweetened. She has chemical sensitivities as well so we use a baby mild soap bar and no other products. She has severe behavioral responses, sleep issues, developmental delays, aggression/violence, hyperactivity, defiance, etc. when eating these foods. I can pinpoint a behavior/stim/reaction and tell you what caused it, they each cause a different response. She has stomach pains, inflammation and other gut issues I'm sure. Aside from these she is so healthy, has never been sick in a traditional sense in her little life!

It's getting ridiculous. Thank goodness she is a champ and eats the few things she can without fussing.

We are getting the genetic testing done with 23andme and I'm working with Dr. Amy Yasko and her forums using her protocol but it's slow going. She should hopefully be getting in with a biomedical pediatrician in July.

Does this ring a bell for anyone? I hope someone knows what I'm talking about! I need some mommas that can relate outside of the nutrigenomic forums


----------



## grisandole (Jan 11, 2002)

My kids aren't as severe, but I wanted to offer some support. I have noticed that with both myself and my kids, any type of stress and extended lack of sleep makes us less tolerant to our "sort of safe" foods, and when we have seasonal allergies, that makes our food allergies crazy. We are gluten free and mostly dairy free. I break out if I eat corn unless it's organic. If I'm getting plenty of rest at night and exercising on a regular basis, and have low stress, I can eat cheese in moderation and be fine. But if any of those changes, I can't tolerate it at all. Fruits and sugar don't agree with me, definitely get a physical and emotional reaction.

Again, I've discovered that in moderation, the things that we aren't intolerant to (mainly gluten, never ever have that), we can handle on occassion, which is how I believe we are supposed to eat things like fruit and sugar. I'm used to a mostly paleo gf diet, but it can be challenging


----------



## Itwasallyellow (Jul 16, 2016)

Hi, I'm new but my 3yr old daughter had sensitivities and now my 5 month old is much worse. I've cut out usual suspects from diet and was treating him with reflux meds which I've now withdrawn. Spending every waking moment researching as have since eliminated what feels like everything from diet. I'm now on homeopathic remedies and having a positive reaction. You may well have been down this road but if not please consider it and investigate. I'm currently giving him Nat phos and baby probiotics and myself am taking plant based digestive enzymes and probiotics.
Def research the effect enzymes have on digestion. It's fascinating and worth a try. 
I really feel for you, it can dictate your life and awful to see your children suffer.
Good luck.


----------

